# Canned Ground Venison



## cooknhogz (Nov 18, 2012)

Canned venison plenty of times but never ground, aways in chunks. A buddy of mine canned ground venison last year and gave me a jar of it and wow was it good. Made it into a gravy and put over biscuits. Might have to do some ground this year.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2012)

Hogz, morning... I've canned a lot of stuff but ground meat wasn't on the list.... Soooo,  I had to look it up.....  Interesting to say the least....  Here is the recommended method from one of those alphabet agencies.....  Never seem to have any "ground" anything laying around after sausage making..  but it is worth a look.....   Dave    



 http://
*How do I?*  ...Can Meats[h1]Selecting, Preparing and Canning Meat[/h1][h2]Ground or Chopped Meat[/h2]
*Bear, Beef, Lamb, Pork, Sausage, Veal, Venison*

Please read Using Pressure Canners  before beginning. If this is your first time canning, it is recommended that you read Principles of Home Canning.

*Procedure:*  Choose fresh, chilled meat. With venison, add one part high-quality pork fat to three or four parts venison before grinding. Use freshly made sausage, seasoned with salt and cayenne pepper (sage may cause a bitter off-flavor). Shape chopped meat into patties or balls or cut cased sausage into 3- to 4-inch links. Cook until lightly browned. Ground meat may be sauteed without shaping. Remove excess fat. Fill jars with pieces. Add boiling meat broth, tomato juice, or water, leaving 1-inch headspace. Add 2 teaspoons of salt per quart to the jars, if desired.

Adjust lids and process following the recommendations in Table 1  and Table 2  according to the canning method used.


*Table 1.*  Recommended process time for *Ground or Chopped Meat*  in a dial-gauge pressure canner.  *Canner Pressure (PSI) at Altitudes of* *Style of Pack**Jar Size**Process Time**0 - 2,000 ft**2,001 - 4,000 ft**4,001 - 6,000 ft**6,001 - 8,000 ft*HotPints75 min*11 lb*12 lb13 lb14 lbQuarts90*11*121314 

*Table 2.*  Recommended process time for *Ground or Chopped Meat*  in a weighted-gauge pressure canner.  *Canner Pressure (PSI) at Altitudes of* *Style of Pack**Jar Size**Process Time**0 - 1,000 ft**Above 1,000 ft*HotPints75 min*10 lb*15 lbQuarts90*10*15 

This document was adapted from the "Complete Guide to Home Canning," Agriculture Information Bulletin No. 539, USDA, revised 2009.

Reviewed November 2009.


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 18, 2012)

How I have aways canned venison is cut the venison into chunks, stuff raw meat into quart jars as tight as you can get it 1 inch from the rim, add 1 tsp of canning salt, onions, garlic, little bit of course pepper, (all this is usually mixed in with the meat of course) then put in pressure cooker for 90 mins. Meat will make its own juice as it cooks. Works every time. I'll find out how my buddy cans his ground venison and post it. It's pretty good for a quick meal.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 18, 2012)

cookenhogz thats the best way i have found for venison also.


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 19, 2012)

OK, talked to my buddy and he said its simple as 80% ground venison to 20% ground pork. Put raw meat and 1 tsp of canning salt per jar, cook in pressure cooker 90 mins. I thinking bout going one step further and omit the canning salt and add some sausage seasonings. Like cajun my fav. It would be like instant sausage gravy. Put in a pan, thicken, and there you have it. Sausage gravy in a flash. I think it will work.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 22, 2012)

I gotta follow this one. I've got a pressure cooker and always wanted to try canning meat. What do you do with your canned venison chunks after they're canned?

Have you tried the ground yet?


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 22, 2012)

Anything you want. Make into gravy and put over noodles,rice, biscuits, mashed potato's or what ever you feel like. Or, grab a fork, open a jar, and eat cold. <---- Usually after a night of hanging out with Jack Daniel's and have the munchies. lol


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cook becareful with the sausage seasoning.  I remeber reading on a county extension sight about some seasonings get more potent canned!


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats doctord I'll def keep that in mind.


----------

